# Look what I found on Petfinder!



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my gosh. I'm in love with this guy! I sent an email asking for more information. He's in a no kill shelter about an hour from here. I think I may have found Murray a brother!!!!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15693255


----------



## davetgabby

Oh Sally ,he's precious. So you really are looking. Good for you to consider a rescue. Not an awful lot of info there. But sounds interesting. Get the scoop ,and let us know.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Good Luck Sally! Look's like Lina's Kubrick.


----------



## Missy

good luck Sally, He is adorable. You'd have Murray and Bernie... do you speak Yiddish? LOL.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

It says he's a Hav mix. The information I got on Murray when I adopted him was that he was a Havanese/Bichon mix and the 'breeder' was from the same county where this guy is in a shelter. I'm wondering if he came from the same place! Wouldn't that be a weird coincidence?


----------



## brookeandcolby

Very cute! I'm sure he'd be even better after a little grooming! Go for it! Murray wants a little brother! :baby:


----------



## Amy R.

He's darling! Go for it & keep us posted.


----------



## good buddy

Go see him Sally! He is very handsome and I bet he'd love to come meet Murray!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

I just got off the phone with the shelter. Sounds like he has already found a home. Some people came in and filled out the paper work and are just waiting for the vet to see him tomorrow morning. The lady said someone jumped the gun posting him on PetFinder as he has not been released by the vet for adoption yet. 

I'll check back with her tomorrow to make sure the other family is taking him. If not, I will try to go get him.


----------



## Sheri

Sally, he's beautiful! Such a wonderful, unusual color! He sure looks Hav, doesn't he? Let us know what you find out--there really is no info on him there. I wonder how old he is, and if Murray would be a little brother or a big brother.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, your heart must be in your toes. I hope for your sake that the other family backs out... or that you will just know he wasn't right for you in the long run.

You know, if that is the are you got Murray from, and this doesn't work, could you let the shelter know what you are looking for and they could call you when they get in possibilities?


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Good idea, Sherri. I will mention that when I talk with them again tomorrow. 
They have this guy down as Havanese/Lhasa mix. Supposedly the people that surrendered him are moving and cannot take him alone. They said around 2 y/o, housebroke but has 'accidents'. Fine with all people and other dogs, don't know about cats. Also said he is quite calm. 

If it's meant to be, it will be. That is my philosophy on just about everything in life.


----------



## davetgabby

AAAWWW. You're right though. What's meant to be is meant to be.


----------



## Kathie

Good philosophy, Sally! But, I'm sure you're still a little disappointed - he sure is cute!


----------



## mimismom

So sorry to hear he is no longer available...But you never know... It might still work out. 
Can I add my find here and piggy back on your thread?

There is a little Roman in weatherford, TX (not far from home) that I am eyeing. Just contacted the rescue and we'll be going out to look at him soon. He is hav/maltese mix. 
DH said I could add another and I am beyond excitement... 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15706299


----------



## TheVintageVamp

I am a bit sad, and dh even said he was a cutie...although it was in the same breath he was saying "you didn't" lol....so, if the other family falls through and we aren't totally snowbound, I will try and get him. But....they are calling for 8 inches of snow here and this shelter is even deeper into the mountains than where I already live, so it likely wasn't meant to be. 

Now then, how exciting for you, Elizabeth. Do you know when you will get to see him?


----------



## mimismom

wow! 8 inches of snow... 

I asked if I could see him on Saturday since that town is completely on the other side of the Dallas/Ft.Worth metroplex from where we live. 
I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## BeverlyA

Elizabeth, I just want to give you a small word of caution to keep your eye's open when checking on the puppy.
Not _every _group on PetFinder is really a rescue group, just because they say they are. Some are BYB, some purchase mill dogs from auctions then try to sell them or breed and sell them on PetFinder, or just other situations, OR it could be a perfectly legit rescue group. 
I know the puppy will be older by next week, but the 6 weeks that it mentions in the PetFinder ad seems awfully young to me, especially when they say the parents are on site. 
I looked at the other dogs available through that rescue group, and although there were Maltese that could be daddy's, there wasn't a Hav that could be the mother.

The only reason I get suspicious is because I flew down to Texas from Nebraska to adopt a rescue Maltese that I now believe was at the very least not what was represented to me in the PetFinder ad, and by the people I spoke to on the phone and by email. I love Winston, but he had a LOT of problems, both physically and behavior wise, and obviously the vet papers they gave me so he could fly were bogus. I had to pay cash for him and even though I tried to reach them, even just when I got off the plane, to let them know we made it home OK, I never heard from them again.
I hate the feeling that I probably put money in the pockets of some millers plus Winston still struggles with health issues.

I don't want to be so negative, but the adorable, tiny puppy pictures are posed in a way that I don't remember seeing by a rescue group, more like a BYB selling on the web. 
Also, I'm not sure how they do the "copyright 2009" date on the bottom of the picture, maybe the date is related to something with the site itself, of maybe the pictures are from 2009 and the ad hasn't been updated so the puppies are actually older now?

Please don't think of me as being over-bearing :nono: I'm just trying to help.

Beverly


----------



## mimismom

Beverly, 
Thank you for the words of caution and they are welcomed. I reacted to what I felt will be an ideal situation. Getting a rescue and a puppy. My husband would rather raise a dog from puppy hood and all that comes with that, while I would not mind a rescue because of so many dogs that need a home. I just started looking and want to continue looking until we find the perfect match. 

I have requested to see the puppy on Saturday and will wait for a response.


----------



## BeverlyA

Elizabeth, thanks for taking my comments in the spirit that they were intended! Hopefully the little guy WILL be the perfect match for your family!

I completely understand wanting to get a rescue dog, I'm a member of HRI myself, but even as a member, I could see how it could be a little frustrating as it seems like by the time you find out about a dog, they have been adopted out. 
I also totally respect your husbands wish to adopt a puppy. It is going to be your pet, that you will train and live with for many, many years, it should be just what you want. 

I just want to help make people aware that just because a dog is listed on PetFinder, doesn't make the rescue group reputable.

Sally, have you heard anything yet?

Beverly


----------



## TheVintageVamp

As of 10 am he is cleared by the vet and available, but we are in the midst of a heavy snow storm, so there is no way I can drive 55 miles of twisty, curvy mountain roads to go get him today. They won't hold even if I give them my debit card over the phone to pay the adoption fee, but said to call back when the roads are clear again. Stupid snow....


----------



## boo2352

Oh, how frustrating!


----------



## BeverlyA

Grrrrrrr! That is frustrating! He is certainly adorable and at least in a safe place during the snow storm. I love the unusual coloring.

Beverly


----------



## Sheri

For pete's sake!!!


----------



## mimismom

Seriously!! 

I hope the weather clears and everything works out!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh Sally, I do so hope that Bernie works out for you. I second the darn snow sentiment. We have two feet on the ground now and we are supposed to get another storm tomorrow starting sometime after noon. Yikes! I am sure ready for Spring. I am hoping that the snow stops and you get to Bernie before anyone else does!


----------



## Maxmom

Snow, snow, go away! I hope you get your adorable boy.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw I hope the snow clears so you can go get your boy.


----------



## Renee

Just checking to see if there's any new updates. 
Were you able to adopt him Sally??


----------



## pjewel

Missy said:


> good luck Sally, He is adorable. You'd have Murray and Bernie... do you speak Yiddish? LOL.


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## KSC

Yes I've been wondering too! Any new news?


----------



## pjewel

Sally, I'm waiting to hear too. I had a similar experience years ago when I went to get my girls. It was a snow storm too and they refused to hold them for me. I waited a day and finally drove in horrible conditions, afraid I would be too late. I hope you get him.

He is a beauty and does remind me of Kubrick in his coloring. I thought I saw a little TT in him as well. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mintchip

Good luck Sally!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sally, he is still on there and not marked pending,is he? That may be good..let us know!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Well, it's good news/bad news....the good news, the roads are finally cleared. Bad news, I am a florist in the middle of Valentines Day mayhem and no possible way to squeeze the time in to go adopt him.

I talked to the people over at the shelter again today and they agreed that if he is still there on Saturday, my kids can take the paperwork and money and get him for me. Amber has classes at the University all day Thurs & Fri, so that is the best we can come up with. Soooo....we'll see. I'm just trying to keep in mind that if it's meant to be, it's meant to be.

And....I loved the Bernie and Murray angle...but no, I don't know any Yiddish, but for years my dh and the kids called lentils, yentils. Does that count for anything? :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

He really is a cutie!

And not sure if that TT puppy is still available that I told you about. But, was as of yesterday.
Here are some pics


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, he's a cutie too, Tritia!


----------



## marb42

OMG, he's so adorable. He does look like Kubrick. I love his colors, and I hope the snow clears so you can get him


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Well, Bernie went to a home yesterday but it wasn't ours. The good news for him is the people also took the yorkshire terrier mix he had lived with for the past 2 years, so that is wonderful.

We will keep searching for the right one to add to our family. 

Sally~


----------



## Pixiesmom

Sorry about Bernie, but it sounds like he'll be going home with great people. I agree-That TT puppy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## good buddy

Sorry to hear you didn't get Bernie, but happy for him that he went to a new home with his best friend! They sound like wonderful people to adopt them both. Your dog will appear when the time is right!


----------



## davetgabby

:boink:Sorry for your luck, Sally but that TT looks good. Murray should meet him. He looks like he will be snapped up soon. Geeze I just might drive down there this long weekend.:boink:


----------



## Lunastar

Aw so sorry you did not get Bernie, but I am thrilled he was able to stay with his friend. That little tt is adorable.


----------



## waybrook

So sorry you didn't get Bernie - but he wasn't the right one. When the time is right the perfect pup will show up!


----------

